# windows xp.. MY SCREEN IS UPSIDE DOWN!!!



## jakemv (Nov 5, 2007)

doing a little web browsing last night and my screen just flipped upside down.

i have called various local computer shops, all of which were absolutly USLESS!

this really is giving me the sh*ts.

can anyone help???

i have searched all the display options and have got nothing. 

thanks


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

press control + alt + the up arrow.

Like a control alt delete, except you use the up arrow where you would press delete.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Screenshot please.


----------

